# Incêndios 2006



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 08:42)

Pois é... vem uns dias de calor e ja se começam a ouvir umas sirenes de bombeiros. o problema é mmo o sol da meia-noite.

IncÊndio em vermoin - V. N. Famalicão
Data: 31 maio 2006
Hora de ínicio - 21horas (aproximadamente)   









desculpem a qualidade da foto, era um bocadito longe pra minha machine




 pode n parecer mas é a lua!!!!


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 09:23)

Boas "FireChaser"! 
Felizmente não foi grande mas tb de noite é mesmo suspeito, mm há hora das novelas 
espero que sejam todos assim!

Bom esforço de registo Bruno


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jun 2006 às 10:48)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Pois é... vem uns dias de calor e ja se começam a ouvir umas sirenes de bombeiros. o problema é mmo o sol da meia-noite.
> 
> IncÊndio em vermoin - V. N. Famalicão
> Data: 31 julho 2006
> Hora de ínicio - 21horas (aproximadamente)



Imagino que a data seja 31 Maio


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 10:49)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Imagina que a data seja 31 Maio



pois é... ja vou altarar isso ops!!!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Jun 2006 às 22:34)

O nosso Marão está arder toda a vertente SW ardeu e continua arder, era o que eu temia há um par de anos para cá, estvam atingir o período crítico de vivência 18-20 anos    
Foi tudo por causa de um parapente????  
Que tipo?Como?Porquê?Quem?
Só se fala do incêndio e esqueceram a causa, que eu saiba só conheço dois tipos de parapente o verdadeiro e uns paraquedas com ignição temporizada ao choque no chão, que é extremamente fácil de fazer  
pelas minhas contas já foram uns bons 5 a 10 mil ha  
estou doente algumas das fotos de neve deste inverno já não se repetirão durante uns largos anos, independentemente da neve que caia


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jun 2006 às 23:45)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> estou doente algumas das fotos de neve deste inverno já não se repetirão durante uns largos anos, independentemente da neve que caia



como eu te compreendo....enfim...


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Jun 2006 às 08:39)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> como eu te compreendo....enfim...



ontem o céu estava nublado!!!   Mas infelizmente era fumo. houve grandes incêndios... é verdadeiramente uma estupidez estas situações...

no incendio de Fragoso em barcelos, ao inicio da tarde vi uma coluna de fuma qd me dirigia pra praia (ia na A7). Qd vinha embora já todo o céu se encontrava coberto de fumo. Hoje de manha ainda n esta circunscrito 

_Apenas um incêndio está por circunscrever. O fogo lavra desde ontem à tarde na localidade de Fragoso, concelho de Barcelos. Já o incêndio na Serra do Marão, em Amarante, foi dado como circunscrito pouco antes das 6h00, com o apoio de três pelotões militares._

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20060505_Incendio+em+Fragoso+continua+por+circunscrever.htm


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Jun 2006 às 11:10)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O nosso Marão está arder toda a vertente SW ardeu e continua arder, era o que eu temia há um par de anos para cá, estvam atingir o período crítico de vivência 18-20 anos
> Foi tudo por causa de um parapente????
> Que tipo?Como?Porquê?Quem?
> Só se fala do incêndio e esqueceram a causa, que eu saiba só conheço dois tipos de parapente o verdadeiro e uns paraquedas com ignição temporizada ao choque no chão, que é extremamente fácil de fazer
> ...




Parece que o piloto do parapente morreu na queda ou no incêndio!!!
_"A queda de um parapente com motor na Serra do Marão causou hoje a morte do piloto e originou um incêndio de grandes proporções. Mais de 90 bombeiros combatem as chamas que obrigaram ao corte do Itinerário Principal 4 (IP-4), entre Pousada do Marão e Amarante. Há registo de outros três incêndios por circunscrever."_
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20060604_Combate+as+chamas+na+Serra+do+Marao.htm


----------



## dj_alex (5 Jun 2006 às 13:52)

Aqui fica a noticia do DN de hoje



> queda de um asa-delta com motor, na freguesia de Ansiães, concelho de Amarante, provocou ontem a morte a um luxemburguês e um violento incêndio que, ao final do dia, continuava por circunscrever. Segundo os dados dos bombeiros, o fogo mobilizava dois aviões, 104 homens e 27 viaturas, de várias corporações. Ainda não havia casas em perigo, mas a situação, admitiam, era "muito complicada".
> 
> Como explicou ao DN Eugénio Sampaio, chefe dos Bombeiros de Amarante, a chamada de alerta foi recebida às 10.39, dando conta da queda do aparelho, numa ravina, junto a um viveiro de trutas, em Ansiães.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Jun 2006 às 18:10)

Pois é pessoal, já começou a época de incêndios.
Apesar de não ser nada natural, é assim mesmo.
Não há nada a fazer agora, fala-se em prevenção, mas da forma como as florestas estão estruturadas, não há nada a fazer. Isto só é possível mudar alguma coisa, com a alteração das monoculturas, não só de eucaliptos, mas até de pinheiros bravos, coisa que não me parece que vá acontecer nos proximos tempos.
Assim todos os verões vai ser sempre a mesma coisa, é sempre muita garganta e pouca acção. Isto é, acção no sentido de alterar este estado de coisas, porque a acção dos bombeiros não vai acabar antes de Setembro, podem ter a certeza.


----------



## Minho (5 Jun 2006 às 23:43)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> ontem o céu estava nublado!!!   Mas infelizmente era fumo. houve grandes incêndios... é verdadeiramente uma estupidez estas situações...
> 
> no incendio de Fragoso em barcelos, ao inicio da tarde vi uma coluna de fuma qd me dirigia pra praia (ia na A7). Qd vinha embora já todo o céu se encontrava coberto de fumo. Hoje de manha ainda n esta circunscrito
> 
> ...



Na imagem satelite da NASA é bem visível esse incêndio na zona de Barcelos:


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jun 2006 às 09:00)

Q bela imagem...
Já repararam como a Espanha está seca!!!!


----------



## Seringador (6 Jun 2006 às 09:24)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Q bela imagem...
> Já repararam como a Espanha está seca!!!!


Boas,

Depois de 48h do ínicio do incêndio só hoje de manhã é que vai estar um helicópetero ao dispor, enfim.... 



Até nem está muito quando comparada com o Fev. do Ano Passado mas, a continuar assim vai ter problemas!


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Jun 2006 às 17:27)

E o comentário do ministro????? ouviram  

_"não são os meios aéreos que apagam os incêndios"_ 

Só faltava dizer que os meios aéros só prejudicam...


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2006 às 17:31)

O combate aos incêndios em Portugal é no mínimo estranho.


----------

